# Cosby Show Reunion in works



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

inq.philly.com/content/in...SHIS09.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

I hope its NOT in HD! Has anyone seen what Bill Cosby looks like lately on the Jazz Fest they are showing on DIsh Networks HD Demo Channel.

My god what happened to this man? 

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

That would be great if there was a reunion show. I hope they get it together with all of the original cast. Years ago I taped a Cosby bloopers show that was on back in the early 90's. Absolutely hilarious stuff. I still pull it out of the tape cabinet every so often.

Scott, I think Cosby looks bad on that Jazz festival tape because he probably doesn't have any makeup on. A good paint job can make just about anyone look younger. You should see Opra Winfrey or Rosie O'Donnel without makeup. YIKES!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

I actually had a chance to sit and talk with Oprah before, I use to work with Oprahs Best friend Gale King when she worked at WFSB here in Hartford. 

And you are correct, Oprah looks totaly different without makup then with makeup, still a nice lady (most of the time) She has a high self esteem and when she wants something, she wants it now. I can't fault her for that though as thats what got her to where she is now.

Now if she would only geet rid of Dr Phil. 

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

My favorite Cosby derivative was when Saturday Night Live offered a tape of "The Best of Bill Cosby hosting the Tonight Show", featuring Cosby telling a joke no one gets, Cosby mumbling so badly that no one can understand him, and Cosby telling a story going nowhere.

I recently saw a film of Cosby's first appearance on national TV on the Jack Parr Show. He did his "Noah" routine, which was a breakthrough of sorts, in that he was a minority comedian who was doing material solely about something other than how funny it is to be part of his minority. He did the Noah piece just because it was funny on its own merit. I'd rather see a Cosby retrospective than a reunion show, unless they make it "The Cosbys Visit Gilligan's Island".

And as for Dr. Phil, I still haven't decided if he reminds me more of Dabney Coleman or Gerald McRaney.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

> My god what happened to this man?


AGE! It strikes all of us. Remember that Mr. Cosby will be 65 in July.

Also a 2 inch layer of paint will cover up some of those crecises, 

See ya
Tony


----------

